# US Army told to stick with JP-8 (or diesel)



## Kirkhill (11 Jun 2021)

Electrical vehicles are a non-starter (at least before 2035)

Hybrids good.  

Diesel is the preferred fuel if the local distribution system is intact

JP-8 is preferred if fuel has to be flown in

Biodiesel is a viable option 






						BREAKING: Army Should Shift to Mix of Battlefield Fuels, Commission Finds
					

BREAKING: Army Should Shift to Mix of Battlefield Fuels, Commission Finds




					www.nationaldefensemagazine.org
				




I would be recommending biodiesel only if required by local governments.  I still fail to see the benefits of sucking up good food producing land simply to replicate that which has already been done.


----------



## Good2Golf (11 Jun 2021)

Kirkhill said:


> I would be recommending biodiesel only if required by local governments.  I still fail to see the benefits of sucking up good food producing land simply to replicate that which has already been done.


Fossil fuel = evil.  Renewable fuel = good.

(ignore impact to food chain, stick with virtue signaling of green energy) 😉


----------



## Loachman (11 Jun 2021)

Another slight complication with "renewable" fuels: Politically, Global Food Inflation Has Started Flashing Red | National Review


----------



## daftandbarmy (13 Jun 2021)

Good2Golf said:


> Fossil fuel = evil.  Renewable fuel = good.
> 
> (ignore impact to food chain, stick with virtue signaling of green energy) 😉




oops....


Are Electric Cars Really Better for the Environment?​EVs produce fewer emissions overall than their gas-powered counterparts, but there are caveats​
Carmakers including General Motors Co. and Volkswagen AG are retooling their companies to make electric vehicles on the premise that their battery-powered motors are cleaner than gas-burning engines.

Are EVs really better for the environment, though? A close look at all the factors shows they are—but it’s a complex answer with some asterisks.
The environmental cost of a car includes both building it and fueling it. That means factoring in emissions associated with oil drilling and power plant smokestacks, as well as from mining metals such as nickel and cobalt that are needed for electric-car batteries.









						Are Electric Cars Really Better for the Environment?
					

EVs produce fewer emissions overall than their gas-powered counterparts, but there are caveats




					www.wsj.com


----------

